# Dryer recommendation?



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a bear dryer? What do you think of it? I like the adjustible speed but not sure which one to get. If you recommend....why? Thank you


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might check up at the top of the page under product reviews. Alot of great info is up there.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I don't know of anyone who shows goldens that uses a Bear dryer--that's not to say that anyone does, but at least down here in South Florida/Florida, you do not hear of anyone talking about the virtues of a Bear dryer. I did a quick google search and it could be that because the Bear dryer is targeted for dogs with shorter hair--someone recommended it on a Bulldog forum and admittedly, a bulldog's hair is not the same as a golden's. When you blow dry a golden, you want something that will blow that water off, and yet not damage the hair with excessive heat.

Compare the output of the Bear with some of these--the bottom photo on the left is the Double K challenger--mine is 10 years old and has done everything that my breeder said it would do--this was the dryer recommended to me, as a novice 10 years ago (and I'm still a novice) that is portable, lightweight, reliable and durable. It gets the job done. There are other dryers that will dry your golden faster, but for me, it serves its purpose and I have gotten more than my money's worth.

The other two dryers are from Metro and k-9; here in Florida, I see lots of Metro dryers, and the exhibitors love them--they dry the hair quickly. Hope this info help.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

i have the challengair and like it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a Kool Dryer and both I and the dogs like it!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well the ones that I normally see at dog shows with the Golden handlers are the Double K ChallengeAir, Metro and Kool Dry dryers.
The Metro is probably the most economical. I would advise against the 1.7 hp motor for a Golden and pay the extra money for the 4.0 hp model. (I have this model currently and like it.)
The Kool Dry is the top of the line ($350) and is so powerful it is known to blow circuit breakers on show sites. 
The Double K falls in between these two but is brobably closer in price to the Metro than the Kool Dry.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My favorite is the Kool-Dry. It is so adjustable that I can use it on a Pomeranian's tiny face at barely a whisper, and then use it on a Golden, or Rough Collie and blow water off in sheets. It's a great machine.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I now have a Kool-Dry as well. I used to have Metro 4HP and then a Double K, and there is no comparison in either speed of drying or quietness. I also like that it has the dial for the air intensity. I use it on my Cavalier for drying her body, and then the regular dryer for ears. It's also great for training puppies to accept the dryer as you can acclimate them to the experience by gradually increasing the air speed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, the Kool Dry is very powerful. I've used it to blow leaves off my deck now and then.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

This dog grooming dryer from B-Air features a powerful 4HP double motor design. Quiet-running dryer features variable speed operation, rubberized feet and a carrying handle for transport. Includes a 10 foot hose with three separate screw-on nozzles and a replaceable, machine-washable filter. 
*Measures:* 21"L x 13"W x 13"H
*Air Speed:* 40,000 FPM
*Weight:* 14.33 lbs
*Watts:* 1550W
*Volts:* 115
*CFM:* 150 CFM
*Amps:* 13.0 amps (Startup is 13 amps)
*ETL certified*

This is the B-Air that was just recommended for the quiet operation, 10 foot hose and varible speed. I was wondering how it compared to others. What I was considering was the varible speed option so you can go very low to get puppies adjusted to it. I still need to be able to use it on my big hairy adults too. Does what dryer you have makes you less of a show dog groomer? Or should you stay with the two most popular brands. This one is suppose to be one of the most quiet because of the plastic housing. Thank you


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

This was the thread that I saw--it mentioned the Bear (B-Air) and I believe the FPM's in the model the person was using was 30,000. The one that you are showing has stats for 40,000. It is heavier by a few pounds than what people bring to shows--also it uses more RPM's--and I'm not mechanic, but I don't know if that would wear the motor down more. The Kool Dry, as people have mentioned, is a favorite, for the very things you have mentioned--for the variable speeds for puppies, and because it dries long haired breeds like goldens fast-fast-fast. It is top of the line, expensive. I will say this, and of course, it all depends on your needs--if you are looking for an inexpensive item, the B-Air just may meet your needs--but I have certainly learned that when it comes to grooming items (be it grooming tables, shears, blowers--whatever) it's far cheaper in the long run to pay the higher price, than pay less, and have to replace earlier and more often--JMHO.

http://www.petgroomerforums.com/chat/showthread.php?t=8982


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I just got a Metro III for $150. My dream is a Kool Dry but for now I settled for the lesser priced one. I felt that some of the other grooming equipment such as shears and brushes are the most important and spent the bigger bucks on them.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

If grooming to show, a powerful, good quality dryer and good shears are the most vital tools. The longer it takes to dry the coat, the more likely you will get flips and other wayward pieces of coat!! This is especially important if the dog has a thick or wavy coat. If you are just looking for a dryer for convenience then a cheaper one will do the trick.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

What about the K-9 III? Any thoughts?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A K9 III is much more expensive. Also has side by side motors (BIG), and requires a 20amp circuit so it is not exactly portable, and even requires a special setup at home, as does a K9 II. Even the K9 I draws nearly 15 amps, which can be a problem at many show sites. As far as I know, all of the K9I-III models are "hot blowers" so lots of care needed to ensure hyperthermia does not occur. The K9 Fluffer does not add any heat (it warms air by draw thru), has the variable intensity, and pulls just under 11amps. So it would work on a regular household circuit or at most show sites, but even it is more expensive than a Kool Dry.


----------

